# Cómo puedo conectar componentes en ARES?



## Gianpiero Trane Campos (Oct 13, 2010)

Hola compañeros, soy nuevo haciendo PCB’s. Estoy tratando de hacer el PCB de un circuito pero el ISIS no tiene un componente que necesito, ahora cuando estoy en ares puedo jalar un componente genérico con el mismo número de patas que el que necesito, lo que quiero hacer el conectar los pines de ese componente genérico a pines de otros componentes, lo intenté con el botón de Track Mode pero al intentar conectar me marca un error dice que estoy violando las reglas físicas de diseño. No sé si necesariamente todo debe venir conectado desde el ISIS. Espero que puedan ayudarme.

Adjunto mi diseño en ARES y un printscrean del error que me marca al querer conectar las terminales.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 13, 2010)

> Estoy tratando de hacer el PCB de un circuito pero el ISIS no tiene un componente que necesito,


es mas facil si creas el componente en isis...

pones un cuadro 2d agregas los pines y les das un numero de identificacion, lo seleccionas todo con el boton derecho(creo) seleccionas make a device asignas lo que se requiere incluyendo el package y listo al ares sin problemas...


----------



## Gianpiero Trane Campos (Oct 13, 2010)

Gracias Lubeck.
Lo que pasa es que quiero conectar a dos Through-hole Pad para soldar a esos agujeros las terminales de mi transformador. Es decir pongo mi puente de diodos pero después quiero jalar una par de pistas para conectarles las terminales del transformador, pero lo que no me deja el ARES es justamente jalar las pistas para conectarlas con el agujero. Ese tipo de agujero no se puede poner desde el ISIS por lo que mi duda sigue siendo, como conectar un componente a otro en el ARES?


----------



## lubeck (Oct 13, 2010)

> Ese tipo de agujero no se puede poner desde el ISIS por lo que mi duda sigue siendo, como conectar un componente a otro en el ARES?



todo tipo de agujeros se pueden desde el isis....
creas el package en ares y se lo asignas al componente en isis...

por otro lado si lo quieres hacer asi pon los pad y conectalos con el icono que dice ratsnet mode y despues pones la pista... (una linea verde el ratsnest)

creo que por ahi va tu problema...


----------



## ByAxel (Oct 13, 2010)

Desde ISIS:
- Agregas el componente 'PIN' luego como todo lo demás lo unes al componente respectivo y en ARES ya tendrás ese "agujero" al cual le puedes cambiar de tamaño y así!...

Desde ARES para no violar el DRC Error:
- Usa la herramienta "Tarsnest mode" (ícono color verde, parece una araña de 6 patas)... con eso seleccionado te vas al centro de un pin que quieres conectar, das clic y al mover el cursor se ve una línea verde que le sigue... ubicas el segundo pin a conectar, das clic y ya... usa normalmente la herramienta "Track Mode" para dibujar la pista manualmente o el AutoRouter ya que la nueva conexión ya está permitida.

saludos


----------



## Gianpiero Trane Campos (Oct 13, 2010)

Hola otra vez. 
Si creo que eso es justo lo que quiero hacer pero al seleccionar el Ratsnet Mode intento poner la pista desde un punto a otro pero cuando doy click en el segundo punto la pista se borra, no se que estoy haciendo mal.
Cuando doy click en Ratnes Mode me aparecen todas las redes como #00003, #00005, ... , GND=POWER, VCC/VDD=POWER, {NC}, {VOID}.
Creo que de alguna forma se debe dar de alta ahi una nueva red que sea el cable que estoy tratando de conectar.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 13, 2010)

> Si creo que eso es justo lo que quiero hacer pero al seleccionar el Ratsnet Mode intento poner la pista desde un punto a otro pero cuando doy click en el segundo punto la pista se borra, no se que estoy haciendo mal.



si algo anda mal...

como te comenta byaxel debe ser en el centro del pad...
cuanndo conectas la pista(Azul) tiene que desaparecer la conexion verde, hasta ahi todo esta ok...


----------



## Gianpiero Trane Campos (Oct 13, 2010)

Lo que pasa es que la linea verde es la que desaparece al dar click en el segundo pin a conectar, es decir que no se está haciendo la conexión. Y si lo intenté dando click en el centro de Pad pero siempre desaparece la linea verde.


----------



## ByAxel (Oct 13, 2010)

Puede que tengas desactivadas las vistas, en la parte baja activa todos los iconos de color verde... si lo ves uno de ellos se parece a la herramienta "Rarsnest mode".
Otro es desde "View > Layers", en la ventana que aparece asegúrate que la opción Rarsnest este activada.


----------



## Gianpiero Trane Campos (Oct 13, 2010)

Todas las vistas estan activadas incluyendo la de "Rarsnest Mode", y sigue desapareciendo la linea verde,


----------



## lubeck (Oct 13, 2010)

y si subes el archivo???
para probar... esta muy raro!


----------



## Gianpiero Trane Campos (Oct 13, 2010)

si lo acabo de adjuntar en el mensaje principal... Gracias.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 13, 2010)

mmm. el problema esta en que el pin AC1 y AC2 del puente los pone como {nc} segun la pantalla y no pude modificarlos, asi que te sugiero que pongas otro puente y lo conectes y despues borres el que estaba...

no se si hay otra manera mas facil...

mira...


----------



## Gianpiero Trane Campos (Oct 13, 2010)

Creo que si funcionó gracias compañeros.


----------



## JamesTronics (Dic 24, 2012)

Gianpiero Trane Campos dijo:


> Creo que si funcionó gracias compañeros.



como lo solucionastes?? nunca di con la solucion??? ayudenme please!!!


----------



## mendek (Mar 1, 2013)

yo tengo una duda con respecto al tema, solo que lo que quiero hacer es desrutear, es decir ya tengo mi PCB ruteada pero ahora lo que quiero hacer es borrar todas las pista, sé que se puede hacer a mano pero debido a que es una PCB grande es mucho trabajo :S


----------



## sergioandres (May 2, 2013)

Hola al foro: estoy realizando un contador y la visualizacion se realiza por display de siete segmentos soldados a la placa, mi problema es que no encuentro zocalos de las medidas de los display que tengo, en milimetros tienen alto 25 mm y ancho 19mm quien pudiera darme una manito se los agradeceria, un abrazo Sergio


----------



## vgjuanjo (May 10, 2014)

La mejor forma es Agregar un terminal tipo Input o Output en ISIS, le pones el Label, conectas donde desees y actualizas en Ares, este label estará en la netlist de Ares y Listo


----------



## jmpl (Ago 30, 2015)

ByAxel dijo:


> Desde ISIS:
> - Agregas el componente 'PIN' luego como todo lo demás lo unes al componente respectivo y en ARES ya tendrás ese "agujero" al cual le puedes cambiar de tamaño y así!...
> 
> Desde ARES para no violar el DRC Error:
> ...


Como han podido resolver lo del ratsnet sigo estos pasos pero me sigue sin hacer la conexion manualmente.
intento conectar un rele que hice en ares pero nada


----------



## jced (Nov 24, 2015)

yo tenía el mismo problema que ustedes, que no se podia conectar el pin de gnd y vcc  del pic en el pcb, lo solucione poniendole la etiqueta VDD a la linea que sale de la fuente de 5v positivo y VSS a la linea que sale del negativo de la misma y se solucionó, esto lo hice en ISIS y al momento de ver ARES ya estaba conectado y fue simple


----------

